# KDE 4 + GNOME 2 port conflicts



## freethread (Mar 20, 2010)

Can I install KDE 4 and GNOME on same machine?

Abandoned the 'multiboot project' I decided to install FreeBSD in a virtual machine:


```
host:
   P4 D 32bit 2.66 GHz
   1 GB RAM

guest:
   512 MB RAM
   1 HD 32GB
```


Started with installing FreeBBSD 8.0 from distribution CD 'disk1' using default disk partition as devel/kernel distribution.

After the first boot, installed Xorg. cd in */usr/ports/x11/xorg* and *make install clean*. Installation ok.

edited rc.conf and enabled *hal* and *dbus*. Reboot and start configuring Xorg. All done ok.

Start installation of KDE 4. cd to */usr/ports/x11/kde4* and *make install clean*. Installation process breaks 2 times in 2 dependencies (I don't remember the name), I solved them installing as single ports with *make clean ; make config ; make clean ; make install clean*, after each break restarted KDE installation with *make clean ; make install clean*.

Finally I started KDE 4. A bit slow, but it's in a virtual machine with
only 512MB of RAM.

Made changes to start system in graphical environment, so modified ttys file for virtual console 9 with kdm.

All what I made is well described in the handbook and I follow it step by step.

Well at this point I have KDE 4 but I also want to install a more speedy desktop like XFCE. cd in */usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4* and *make install clean*. All done without errors.

As last step I installed midnight commander and portmaster to check for port updates. cd in */usr/ports* and run *make update* (not documented, AFAIK) followed by *portmaster -a*.

All done and works as expected. At this point, Why not installing GNOME, for the same price?

Starting GNOME installation with *portmaster /usr/ports/x11/gnome2*. After few days of dependencies installation and disk crunching appeared an error, this is extracted from portmaster job:


```
...
...
...

[B]===>>> The dependency for www/neon28
       seems to be handled by neon29-0.29.3[/B]

...
...
...

[B]===>>> The dependency for x11/xscreensaver-gnome
       seems to be handled by xscreensaver-5.10_1[/B]

...
...
...

===>  Extracting for libmusicbrainz3-3.0.2_2
=> MD5 Checksum OK for libmusicbrainz-3.0.2.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for libmusicbrainz-3.0.2.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for libmusicbrainz3-3.0.2_2
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for libmusicbrainz3-3.0.2_2
===>   libmusicbrainz3-3.0.2_2 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   libmusicbrainz3-3.0.2_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   libmusicbrainz3-3.0.2_2 depends on shared library: discid - found
===>   libmusicbrainz3-3.0.2_2 depends on shared library: neon.28 - not found
===>    Verifying install for neon.28 in /usr/ports/www/neon28

[B]===>  neon28-0.28.6 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      neon29-0.29.3[/B]

      They install files into the same place.
      [B]Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).[/B]
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/neon28.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/libmusicbrainz3.

===>>> make failed for audio/libmusicbrainz3
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for audio/libmusicbrainz3 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for audio/sound-juicer failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

what is the best solution? Really must I pkg_delete the new version and install the old one?

thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Coplen (Mar 21, 2010)

I run both without problems, except konsole refuses to open for some silly reason. I started with gnome and installed it before I got around to kde4. I found it easier to use kdm instead of gdm.

Maybe try gnome first?


----------

